# What do you guys think happend to this dolphin ?



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Caught this guy friday out in the canyon and he had a strange hole in his head with a piece of bone protruding from it ?

I think a marlin tried to whack him in the head with his bill and he lived through it ? the bone looked to be his skull that was fractured when he was hit by the bill. You can clearly see a bill shaped dent in his head.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/jacked%20up2.jpg">



<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/jacked%20up1_1.jpg">


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats pretty wild. I agree with your assessment.


----------



## Who_Needs_A_Boat? (Jun 23, 2008)

At a glance I thought cookie cutter shark, but now that I see the bone, I agree with the marlin bill.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

That dolphin is like the my name is earl of the fish world. He was lucky enough to survive a marlin attack only for you to gaff him in the forehead moments later. Kinda like winning the lottery then getting hit by a car. Real nice fish though. I thought we would run by some friday afternoon but no such luck


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes. That would be a marlin or possibly a sword fish, because a swordfish has more of a tendecy to use his sword more than a blue. That is why it is called a sword on a sword fish and a bill on a blue.


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cool !!!

I suggest not eating the head.:hungry


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Fish are amazing what they can take and just shake off. It that was a human they would be crying and dying.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatever happened to it, you did that fish a favor! He wouldn't have survived much longer longer with that thing. All that resistance, only a matter of time before it was culled by another gamefish.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Can you say an "Excedrin" headache!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banghead


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

The fish actually had been hit in its body as well which is visible in some of the photos i took. When i cleaned teh fish , he had some servere damage along his spine , with blood that looked like beef jerky extending the length of the wound. He for sure had been in a fight for his life with a very large gamefish recently.

As for friday fishing , it was off the hook as they say . We lfet the Dolphin biting serveral times to find wahoo and mabye a triple tail or two.


----------

